# svchost port forwarded with UPnP



## SLAiNTRAX (May 1, 2008)

Hey, I noticed something strange after a complete reinstall of my windows XP. I never had this happen before that svchost was port forwarded on my linksys router.

svchost (192.168.1.2:4715) 49619 UDP	Yes	49619	4715	192.168.1.2	UDP	
Skype UDP at 192.168.1.2:24008 (486)	Yes	24008	24008	192.168.1.2	UDP	
Skype TCP at 192.168.1.2:24008 (486)	Yes	24008	24008	192.168.1.2	TCP	
msnmsgr (192.168.1.2:1922) 10438 TCP	Yes	10438	1922	192.168.1.2	TCP	
msnmsgr (192.168.1.2:1946) 12486 TCP	Yes	12486	1946	192.168.1.2	TCP	
msnmsgr (192.168.1.2:1931) 8646 TCP	Yes	8646	1931	192.168.1.2	TCP	
msnmsgr (192.168.1.2:1948) 14022 TCP	Yes	14022	1948	192.168.1.2	TCP

Also I found an entry in registry editor regarding this

svchost (192.168.1.2:4715) 49619 UDP

The data seems to be binary. Is it normal that svchost port forwards itself? Thanks for any help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that's what uPnP is for, to automatically setup port forwards. I don't know about this particular one...


----------

